# Dani Alves resta al Barcellona. Ha rinnovato.



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.

Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

up


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile, la vittoria di coppa ha dato riconoscenza reciproca a tutte le parti insomma.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Giugno 2015)

Mah


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.


 Peccato, probabilmente ha rilasciato quelle dichirazioni per dare fretta al Barca, beh certo la scorsa settimana ha sparato se non a 0 quasi contro il Barca e mo rinnova  .


----------



## Nicco (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.


Ahahahahahah.

La trattativa più breve della storia.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

Ha sfruttato il Milan per scroccare il rinnovo al Barça.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha sfruttato il Milan per scroccare il rinnovo al Barça.



Cominciamo bene...


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2015)

evidentemente non ce le aveva ste grandi offerte perchè ha firmato esattamente il contratto che il Barca gli proponeva da mesi


----------



## Davidinho22 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.


Meglio così, questi uomini piccoli piccoli devono stare lontano da Milanello, soprattutto ora che ci dobbiamo rifondare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha sfruttato il Milan per scroccare il rinnovo al Barça.



Non solo noi a quanto pare  ad ogni modo son curioso di sapere che cifra ha spuntato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Giugno 2015)

Persona che pensa solo ai soldi, si era capito da un miglio


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

Non ci fasciamo la testa, bel giocatore ma pazienza.


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

Comunque non è un problema. Poteva starci ed avrebbe fatto comodo. Ma le priorità sono altre.

A Barcellona ora farà la riserva a Vidal.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque non è un problema. Poteva starci ed avrebbe fatto comodo. Ma le priorità sono altre.
> 
> A Barcellona ora farà la riserva a Vidal.



Hanno sbagliato entrambi, anzi il Barca di più. Perché fanno il solito errore. Rinnovare ad uno che finirà in panca o comunque poche motivazioni.
La riconoscenza è una brutta bestia.


----------



## il condor (9 Giugno 2015)

Il sogno è stato bello anche se breve, ora ricomincia l'incubo Abate.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2015)

e rieccoci piombati nella realtà... se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Ma erano vere le dichiarazioni?


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2015)

Non è un dramma.Meglio prendere un terzino promettente,basta con gli ultratrentenni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma erano vere le dichiarazioni?



Si sentite io su Sky


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha sfruttato il Milan per scroccare il rinnovo al Barça.



C'era da aspettarselo


----------



## Dany20 (9 Giugno 2015)

Peccato, poteva essere un acquistone nonostante l'età.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2015)

Ennesimo teatrino. Andiamo avanti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Giugno 2015)

Meglio così, ce ne sono di terzini forti per l'Europa anche con richieste economiche inferiori e più giovani


----------



## Sotiris (9 Giugno 2015)

peccato, sono convinto possa fare ancora 3 anni ad altissimi livelli.
spero non ci ritroveremo quel senza-piede di Abate, peraltro nemmeno resistente fisicamente vista la miriade di infortuni.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.



No,vabbè,il colmo!  
Non sono neppure troppo dispiaciuta,chiedeva troppo.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Giugno 2015)

Peccato, ma non era indispensabile.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2015)

prendiamo zappacosta, che è già più forte di abate.


----------



## Milo (9 Giugno 2015)

Persona piccola, se non eri così sicuro cosa le fai a fare quelle dichiarazioni che venivi da noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo teatrino. Andiamo avanti.



teatrino creato dal giocatore..noi gli abbiamo fatto un'offerta ma ha deciso di restare al barca..probabilmente voleva solo mettere pressione al barca..


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.



Notizia svilente, non tanto per il giocatore in se ma più perché si cominciava a pensare che potessimo dire la nostra sul mercato, questa notizia può significare poco o tanto.


----------



## TheZio (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.



Un vero peccato.. un giocatore col suo carattere c avrebbe fatto molto comodo..
Credo che abbia deciso di rinnovare anche x una questione di legame affettivo col Barca...


----------



## Brain84 (9 Giugno 2015)

Ci stavo sperando veramente..


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2015)

mi spiace molto,sarebbe stato un super acquisto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Giugno 2015)

era abbastanza prevedibile che alla fine rinnovasse.Il Barcellona ha il mercato bloccato quest'anno,non poteva mica permettersi di perdere un giocatore così importante senza avere la possibilità di sostituirlo subito...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> Meglio così, questi uomini piccoli piccoli devono stare lontano da Milanello, soprattutto ora che ci dobbiamo rifondare



A questo punto si... è forte, ma è a fine carriera ed è un uomo piccolo.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia dell'ultim'ora dalla Spagna. Dani Alves, che sembrava ormai sicuro dell'addio, ha clamorosamente rinnovato con il Barcellona.
> 
> Il giocatore, dunque, resterà ancora in blaugrana. Niente Milan e niente Psg.



Meglio così, questo conferma che ti di persona è.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Giugno 2015)

Ora sfottono il Milan perché non l'ha preso, però quando sono uscite le voci su Alves-Milan, in molti hanno detto frasi del tipo "se era forte il Barça non lo lasciava andare" ora invece è improvvisamente ridiventato un fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Meglio così, questo conferma che ti di persona è.



A dire il vero lui aveva sempre detto di voler rimanere a Barcellona, si vede che la dirigenza dopo la vittoria si è ammorbidita e gli è andata incontro.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Giugno 2015)

De Sciglio titolare a destra (con Miha secondo me si riprenderà eccome) e a sinistra Fabio Coentrao. Molto meglio che prendere Dani Alves.


----------

